# Rotala mini 2= macrandra green?



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Many of us who keep Rotala mini type 2 (perhaps type 1 also does this) have had shoots that come out quite different. It appears that this plant is a mutation of another species, and it will sometimes send stems that have reverted back. I have a very healthy specimen at the moment, and was wondering if anyone can identify it. My best guess is actually Rotala macrandra 'green'!
Both stems in the picture are growing from the same plant.









Bonus question: What the heck is going on with my Ludwigia senagalensis? Is it trying to flower?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Minsc- I just cut off 2 stems from my Rotala mini 2 that looked just like that. I took it out of a tank that has Rotala macrandra green. I thought sure I had accidentally grabbed up a couple stems of the R. mac. green. Lo and behold it was the R. mini growth at the bottom. It is very interesting. It sure looks like the Rotala macrandra green.

Very cool blooms!


----------

